# Halloween BASH



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Guess we're gonna have a fire in the back yard and drink some adult beverages on Halloween night. Plenty of room.

I'll have several large coolers/ice and clean ice for drinks, sodas along with some snacks. Probably start it around 6.

Address is 2443 Crockett Street, Cantonment. Super easy to find....from P'cola, stright up Pine Forest under I-10, 2 miles north

of I-10, hang a left on W. Roberts, first right on Crockett.....3/4 of a block up on the left. Dress for the occasion if you like there

will be plenty of little spooks roaming the neighborhood. Shoot me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

If i don't have to work. i'll bring a bunch of Big Green Egg chicken wings!! They were a hit last time!!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Might try and show up scott, Have another halloween party also to attend.. So I might be in costume..ahaha


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Old friends only or is anyone welcome?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone is welcome!! Come on out and meet some nice people!!


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

SCOTT WHATS THE BEST TIME TO SHOW UP


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

starts at 6 pm. but knowing Scott, anytime is good


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the invitation Scott!!! Great Party!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink My wife (Beatriz), son (B-Dawg) and I had a goulish time. My wife got lessons from Wade and Mike(Ultralite) on how to do Jello shots. Here's the evidence:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblFullMessage>Great Party Scott, The Highlight had to be the Exploding Rock!!! Oh yeah, All the good folks that were there Added to the Party too!!!









Thanks for letting us Hang out with You guys................Dennis & Donna 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

The exploding rock was great! Had a blast!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (11/1/2009)*The exploding rock was great! *<U>Had a blast!</U>*
> 
> Punn Intended???????????:moon


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Didn't even notice that....


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (11/1/2009)*The exploding rock was great! Had a blast!


always something new happens when Stressless is involvedoke Good to see some "old" heads AND meet some NEW ones. Entertainment was good on the old eyes too:letsdrink:letsdrink Hope the tequila didn't hurt anyone....Food was onolicious(great)


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks for havin us scott. we had a great time.

finally got to meet wade,what a nut! but just like all the great 

people we have met or become friends with on this forum, what a 

great soul! it was a pleasure wade. i definitely think anybody 

who was there received a BS degree in jello shooting. which will 

come in handy when ya hang out with the likes of dale, jamie and donna.

scott them wings were wonderful, you were the only one who wasnt satisfied.

mike hows that head, did bobs rehydration program fix ya up?:letsdrink

thanks again scott for opening your home up to us:letsdrink


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

a BLAST it was!!!! I thought it was Realtor bringing "expired" flares.:blownaway Thanks for the invite... GOOD folks sharing a wonderful time.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

had a great time as always and thanks to everyone who was able to make it .........

there was some awesome eats, between fresh boiled peanuts to BGE wing and everything in between, I ate good!

nowwho brought the 1/4 stick of dynamite to blow up a 30# rock? man that was loud.....


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

The wife and I had a great time last night. Good to see some of you again and meet some of you for the first time. The food was great and the flavored tequila kicked azz! The rocks that someone rigged with explosive charges were a nice touch, added a little fright on halloween night. And next time you hire the girls to come by let me know and I'll pitch in a little so they can stay longer. Thanks Scott.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

okay...just call me otis the town drunk...:banghead...

what i remember was exceptional...people, food, friends and to bob, hamaand all those who helped me from falling into the fire pitt...good seeing everyone and thanks to scott and pam for hosting...


----------



## Crowningaround (Oct 16, 2008)

Everyone loves Otis (usually it's me :letsdrink)

Thanks for the party Scott - had a great time!!

I am digging that fire pit.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

hahaha...angelyn, that is one funny avatar...



"knew i could use a bloody mary, so i stumbled next door to the bar..." jimmy buffet...


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

I had a good time also.we were last to leave ended up at a bar and home at like 5 or so.Thanks Scott for having a good together and having us over.Nice to meet some new faces


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (11/1/2009)*I had a good time also.we were last to leave ended up at a bar and home at like 5 or so.




good golly will...only time i see 5:00 am is when i'm going fishing...nice to see you and yours...


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Wade--- I think the peanuts weren't all that great. You need to do it again at the next bash and keep doing it till you get it right. I think you are milking that bum leg thing too. I saw how fast you moved when Mike fell over.......

Ultralite-- I think you need to leave the jello shooters to Dale and Jamie, that way there's enough to go around. Forgot to say Happy Birthday too brah, but I don't think you would remember anyway.

Pam /Scott---Thanks for being the most gracious hosts (as usual).


----------

